# 401 Website Block Problem



## GeneforgeMeister (Dec 13, 2009)

So... I'm on Safari 4.0, on a Mac OS X, 10.4.11, and whenever I try to go to the site, http://www.deviantart.com, this message pops up...

401 The web site is blocked by administrator

My dad, (the ruler of the router) says that he has not blocked any sites.

I'm a frequent user to the site, and would like to be able to get on again. Any suggestions?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there welcome to TSG. 

Try Safari/Reset Safari. 

Otherwise it sounds to me like your dad has Parental Controls enabled.


----------



## GeneforgeMeister (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.

Nope, it didn't work. This problem has happened before, but it's gone away before also. So... I'm not sure.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Try this Here


----------

